# UPS Sucks!! Insurance Prices!? HELP



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

I sent a guitar on Saturday by UPS big mistake... I paid 75$ in insurance costs!!

To insure a 2500$ guitar. Does this seem rediculous to you guys? 3$ for every 100$, even though on the UPS Website it says .90 cents. But apparently each UPS store can charge what they want for insurance and the .90 cents is for corporate accounts.

Quote online = 51.09$
Store Price = 104.49$

Little bit of a difference huh!! Anyways, anyone else have this problem? If so anyone have any luck getting your money back...


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I despise UPS...FedEx is the runner up


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Next time try Xpresspost, it's faster and cheaper. I shipped my son's laptop and 1000 dollars insurance cost me 6.75 .


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Next time try Xpresspost, it's faster and cheaper. I shipped my son's laptop and 1000 dollars insurance cost me 6.75 .


yeah, the person i traded with requested ups.... so, i did ups, never again...

UPS Insurance for 2500$ = 75$
Canada Post insurance for 2500$ = 18$

little bit of a different there... although i would of only saved 25$ in the long run, but thats 25$ that i surely didn't want to give UPS.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I noticed the same thing, but fortunately it was for a $1000 item, so it didn't hurt me as bad.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

CanadaPost insurance covers for loss only-if item arrives damaged too bad


----------



## mingo (Feb 7, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> CanadaPost insurance covers for loss only-if item arrives damaged too bad


so does ups if you pack it yourself... so do you just let them charge you a butload to pack it??


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

UPS are purely evil. I just got what I thought was a good deal on a bixonic expandora on eBay. First of all, they held up the package at their office where it was dropped off because there wasn't a destination phone number - this would be fine, but they never bothered to tell the shipper that they were waiting on this info. I waited 10 days before asking the guy what the tracking info was and that's when he discovered this. Then UPS charged me $61 C.O.D. for taxes and brokerage on the $135CAN purchase. It's bad enough that they charged me PST, which they shouldn't have, but to charge me $40 for brokerage when there was no duty is just . . . lets just say it still hurts to sit down.

USPS has never ended up costing me more than $20 all-inclusive.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Last time I used UPS, they changed me for a disappearing insurance. Pay $21 so if your package disappears you are covered. Sounds like a threat to me............


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

UPS Must DIE!!!!!!!!! I refuse to use UPS. Their rates are stupid and I usually end up chasing my package across the city. I love post though, if I'm not home I pick it up 1 min from my place and I've never paid more than $5 in fees.


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

I agree UPS SUCKS!,but I think no matter who you ship with your taking it up the tailpipe!!! If you are shipping out of country or having something shipped to you from outside Canada your gonna get it somehow!!!!
Example....

I recently purchased some amp parts ( very small a total of $40US ) and after it got to the border Customs deemed it necessary to open the box, look around inside, open the envelope with my recipt in it look at my Master Card number inc. exp.date, put it back in the package,tape it up, charge me $18 in duties and taxes,*AND FORGET TO PUT EVERYTHING BACK IN THE BOX!!!*  Two parts missing
Now this is not the first time I have ordered from this supplier (in US) and his paperwork for customs is spot on. He never lies or stretches the truth on the customs forms so improper labling can't be an excuse!!!
Well try and tell Customs they didn't put everything back in the box 

Sorry about the rant! Not just UPS all Shipping companies BLOW!!!

D.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Always a gamble for sure. I am a little lucky as I have an office in Michigan that I have all my stuff sent to. Then I bring it back myself, if I get hit with duty (which has been never in about 15 years) then I will take the hit. But at least there are no customs hang-ups.


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Always a gamble for sure. I am a little lucky as I have an office in Michigan that I have all my stuff sent to. Then I bring it back myself, if I get hit with duty (which has been never in about 15 years) then I will take the hit. But at least there are no customs hang-ups.


Cool What,s the Addy? I need to order more stuff!:wink: I don't mind the duties "ya gotta pay ya gotta pay"it was that they opened the box and lost stuff and won't admit to it! 

D.


----------



## NoTSoAgILe (Jul 25, 2006)

I know how you feel man, I'm having a big dispute with them right now. I ordered a PS2 that had a declared value of $85, and the guy insured it for $200, and when it arrived the customs was an insane $50. It was damaged during shipment (poor packaging), and does not work at all. Now UPS wants to charge me an extra $85 dollars becasue they claim the declared value was infact $200 because that's what it was insured for. Needless to say I'm not paying this bill, and they still think they're right. I FRIGGIN' HATE UPS. They charge insane customs (higher then any other company I've delt with) and my boxes always arrive dented to shjt. Fedex is better, but still not as good as the Post Office, and USPS.


----------



## Smooth (Sep 17, 2006)

*This is what I think of UPS*

UPS has shipped things for me across Canada without breaking it but I paid a great deal for overnight shipping and didn't get overnight shipping. Shipping stuff from the States isn't that expensive but the brokerage fees kill the good deal you thought you got. Fedex is alittle sneekier though, they ship right to your door and get you to sign for it, you think you got a good deal then two weeks later you get a bill in the mail for brokerage fees. USPS is the way to get stuff across the border for me anyway as they charge $5.00 brokerage plus your taxes.








[/IMG]


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya people tend to get 'duties' and 'brokerage fees' mixed up. UPS will charge a ridiculous brokerage fee even if the item is duty free (Eg any guitar/gear actually MADE in the USA). If you look at the breakdown on your receipt, usually over half of what they are charging you is their fees, not the duty.

You are taking a chance with insurance hassles if you have a problem shipping with USPS/Canada Post, but you avoid all those fees. And I have done a ton of transactions using USPS/Canada Post and never had anything damage. So I keep using them.

I have only had ONE item arrive in pristine shape using UPS/Fedex though. Even if the item isn't damaged, the boxed look like they tied them behind a truck and dragged them to my house.

I had one amp damaged quite badly by UPS, and it was their store that did the horrible packing. On the bright side, they will fill an insurance claim without the slightest bit of hassle of that happens.

My Reverend guitar arrived through UPS with no damage whatsoever, AND no fees owing though. I totally can't figure that one out for the life of me.


----------



## el84 (Sep 22, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I have only had ONE item arrive in pristine shape using UPS/Fedex though. Even if the item isn't damaged, the boxed look like they tied them behind a truck and dragged them to my house.
> 
> 
> .


Ace Ventura Style 

D.


----------



## Chucksoup (Sep 27, 2006)

*ups does suck*

I bought a Fender Deville 212 earlyer this year. When it got here the cab wash cracked big time. Those cracks that work for UPS are nuts. My Fender Standard is coming via Fedex, I hope it has a nice ride all the way across the country.evilGuitar:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

UPS is evil.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I have had Fedex damage items as well. And they were over 2 weeks late getting an item to me once. While UPS is the worst, Fedex is not much better in my opinion.

The stupid thing is we pay these guys because they are supposed to specialize in deilvering packages. And they are horrible at it.


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

I must admit to knowing more about shipping bike parts than guitar stuff, but when ordering from the States insist that they send it by mail(USPS). if you use any of the couriers, they will likely charge you a brokerage fee for shepherding things through customs. Perhaps I have just been lucky thusfar, but Canada Customs has not yet knicked me for a single cent when recieving stuff through the mail.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

XIII said:


> I must admit to knowing more about shipping bike parts than guitar stuff, but when ordering from the States insist that they send it by mail(USPS). if you use any of the couriers, they will likely charge you a brokerage fee for shepherding things through customs. Perhaps I have just been lucky thusfar, but Canada Customs has not yet knicked me for a single cent when recieving stuff through the mail.


That's probably because it was an individual and not a business that shipped your package.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

If you use UPS or Fedex to ship items to you from the USA, you can avoid paying the brokerage fees by calling UPS or Fedex and telling them that you will clear the paperwork with customs yourself. So when the package arrives at UPS or Fedex, they will prepare your paperwork, you'll have to go pick it up and drive to your local customs office. There, you will pay the GST and PST on the item. Once that is done, you can return to UPS or Fedex and show them that you paid the taxes on the package and then they will release it to you.


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

sw686blue said:


> That's probably because it was an individual and not a business that shipped your package.


No, almost all the stuff has been from businesses.


----------



## sw686blue (Apr 15, 2006)

XIII said:


> No, almost all the stuff has been from businesses.



What is the value, on average, of these parts?


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Hopefully something good will come out of this.
http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/October2006/27/c5635.html


----------



## bluejay (Oct 22, 2006)

Try to pack the item to withstand a 6 foot drop. Then you don't need or want insurance. I just received an amp kit from Chicago. One of the boxes was a week late due to shipping error. Both the boxes were dented in and I know one of them took a big drop. Bottom line is they were well packed and nothing was seriously damaged, (some thin mild steel bent 1/4 inch which I fixed in two minutes with pliers). :banana:


----------

